# Titanic soundtrack



## Julia9630

Hello! Oh it's been a while since I listened to the Titanic soundtrack again, I feel like a familiar image is coming, how do you feel like me? Let's listen, thanks for reading the article !!!


----------



## Phil loves classical

You mean this image ?


----------



## Rogerx

The only thing I remember is "My Heart Will Go On" by Céline Dion. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanic:_Music_from_the_Motion_Picture


----------

